# Kranf Kindle Collection Manager



## lordblacknail (Aug 30, 2011)

If any of you are as frustrated as I was in trying to find a Kindle Collection Manager that actually works, try this one. It works wonderfully and it is free. I have 2800 books on my Kindle and I use this program several times a week. Link below.

http://www.applied-mathematics.net/tools/kindleCollectionManager.html


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

Sounds like a neat idea. I rarely look at my Kindle directories on PC though so I probably won't use it. Glad it works for you though.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

It looks interesting - but what happens if you want to put a book in more than once collection?


----------

